# picturestrings and fingerplacements.



## toddlee (Jan 15, 2013)

just to tell u all about wot i got for xmas my 1st violin and the picturestrings book .in my book i got 8 free fingerplacements and note guide on all tunes in the book now if you but the fingerplacements on the violin yes .note guides on top on all the notes you can see on the strings wer to put your fingers on the strings .
i have to say i cud play a tune in 15 mins .now it wos bad but i cud tell wot tune it wos and within 60 mins .and all so it made me wot more .
so well dun picturestrings .
this is good for kids men and woman.
so thanks 
picturestrings


----------

